# Video Card suggestions for blu-ray



## Table16 (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm building a media center pc and am looking at graphics cards. What's the minimum I'm going to need to play blu-rays at 720/1080p? As well as processor? I just want to make sure I get the right hardware to play blu-rays. Thanks.


----------



## csc2000e (Sep 1, 2008)

What kind of budget are you looking for? 
I would recommend a 9400gt: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121292
They should decode blu-ray quite nicely. I had an 8200 integrated motherboard(which is not nearly as good) and it ran HD content perfect. So this should work great. I don't know how well ATI cards perform for HD video but I'm sure they work great too. 
As for the processor, it really depends. If you are pretty much going to be watching HD content on this computer, then much of the load of that stuff will be put on the graphics card. So your processor doesn't really need to be uber good or anything. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103678&Tpk=19-103-678
Something like this should work fine. If you have a larger budget, then I can recommend some other stuff, but this is what I would do if I was building an HTPC on a budget.


----------



## Table16 (Jan 20, 2009)

Ok, that makes sense because I didn't know how processor or graphics card intensive HD content really is. Thanks for the reply.


----------

